
Show HN: OctoCSS, Minimalistic “Fork Me on GitHub” - muzzammildotxyz
http://muzzammil.xyz/git/OctoCSS/?hn
======
fiatjaf
"Oops, you exceed CPU usage limit"

~~~
muzzammildotxyz
Yeah... I know, Sorry! :D

